

Can Every Group Be Worse Than Average? Yes. - shrikant
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/01/can-every-group-be-worse-than-average-yes/?_r=0

======
thaumasiotes
spoiler for those not reading the article: the idea that every group can be
worse than average relies on considering two entirely different groups to be
identical with each other. Obviously, if the definitions of groups are
consistent through time, this problem can't occur.

